# Sauvegarde Ipad 2



## dahu_s (11 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

je voudrais savoir si une sauvegarde faite sur un ipad 2 peut-etre utilisée sur un autre ipad 1 ou 2 ? et ... iPad 3 aussi ^^

car les sauvegardes ont les numeros de série de la machine donc elles sont peut-etre bloqué sur la machine en question non ?

quelqu'un a deja utilisé une sauvegarde d'un ipad pour la copier sur un autre ipad ?

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h16 ----------

j'ai trouvé sur le site d'apple

A priori avec une sauvegarde ancienne on peut l'utiliser sur un nouvel idevice si celui-ci à la meme version d'iOS.


----------

